# Coming off test e, only have few tamoxifen for pct



## ACJohn (Dec 23, 2020)

Hello,
Recently I bought test enanthate that turned out underdosed. Was on it for about 3 weeks. The first session I injected around 650mg, which despite being underdosed led to an estrogen spike. Then I injected 250mg two times/week for two weeks. Last injection was sunday night, of 200mg. That's when I found out through forums that it was probably underdosed, because of the source.
I decided to stop using it because I wasn't sure how much I was getting per dose. But the fact that by the end of monday was feeling like shit suggested that it was perhaps less than 50% purity, or more generally confirming that it indeed was underdosed.
My problem is, I'm not sure if I should stop when I have only 5 tamoxifen on hand. Considering that it was a short cycle, is the PCT also going to be shorter, meaning that 5 tamoxifen is enough? Or should I continue using the underdosed t, simply doubling the dose I'm taking, and wait till I get more tamoxifen?


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 23, 2020)

So many questions....

How do you know you had an estro spike? You've been on 3 weeks....

What was the plan? Get pct later? 

Whats the lab? 

Why do you think its underdosed?


----------



## ACJohn (Dec 23, 2020)

I had the symptoms of estro spike, and they were alleviated with arimidex. 
Yes, get pct later.
Purity Source Labs.
When I took 200mg, the effects of higher testosterone lasted only a few days, and weren't very strong. I've taken 200mg t enanthate before and this was weaker. For the previous 250mg doses, I noticed a difference but didn't make anything of it, since I hadn't read about PSL underdosing.


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 23, 2020)

I dont know what you'd feel in 3 weeks time. I'd carry on and get yourself a proper pct


----------

